# White Oak Log



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a free white oak log/stump for anyone living close that wants to load and haul it.....otherwise its going in the gulley. Its approx. 48" diameter and 8' long. Has several knots? as shown in photo. I live near Metamora IL.


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

And you are where?


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

61548


----------

